# Texas Propane users!



## Rings Я Us (Dec 29, 2017)

This alert is on my list today.

http://amp.wyff4.com/article/texas-...an-45-million-gallons-of-propane-gas/14513971

Recall on this propane because it doesn't smell bad.. lol


----------



## motocrash (Dec 29, 2017)

That's a recipe for disaster.


----------



## GVL_Smoker (Dec 29, 2017)

Can I just say...

I find it amusing & amazing that a guy in SE Michigan finds an article from a news outlet that's local to me here in Greenville, SC about bad gas in Texas (which opens the door to all sorts of comments, but I digress). 

Just wanted to throw that out there :)


----------

